# [SOLVED] Outlook 2003 delete extra personal folders



## Dragoen (Apr 10, 2009)

In my All Mail Folders section of the Navigation pane my top folder is "Personal Folders" and with it collapsed my next folder is "Archive Folders". Below that is 3 more "Personal Folders" which are all copies of the top Personal Folders. Is there any way to get rid of the 3 Personal Folders at the bottom of the list? I have service pack 3.


----------



## onlinesupport (Mar 25, 2009)

*Re: Outlook 2003 delete extra personal folders*

Yes, Right click on where you want a folder and crate new folder. after that move all personal mail on this folder.


----------



## Dragoen (Apr 10, 2009)

*Re: Outlook 2003 delete extra personal folders*

If I understand correctly, your approach is to hide those personal folders within another folder, however the "Personal Folders" folders cannot be moved. An error msg comes up when I try to move them into another folder.


----------



## onlinesupport (Mar 25, 2009)

*Re: Outlook 2003 delete extra personal folders*

Hi, Dragoen
Folder can't move anther folder, only move folder content. So, open folder select all mail than right click on selected mail and select move to folder. select folder name than move.


----------



## Dragoen (Apr 10, 2009)

*Re: Outlook 2003 delete extra personal folders*

Well I got rid of the extra "Personal Folders" - under File / Data File Management - there are controls to add and remove data files which I guess the Personal Folders are considered to be. Thanks for your replies though.


----------

